# Suggestion: An App



## MongyPleb (Apr 30, 2016)

I know next to nothing about programming but how hard would it be to make a KiwiFarms app?


----------



## Marvin (Apr 30, 2016)

Probably not that hard. However, what features would it provide that the (already pretty nicely mobile optimized) web version doesn't?


----------



## CatParty (Apr 30, 2016)

Marvin said:


> Probably not that hard. However, what features would it provide that the (already pretty nicely mobile optimized) web version doesn't?




Enable use of emojis


----------



## alex_theman (Apr 30, 2016)

Maybe use tapatalk?


----------



## VLAD (Apr 30, 2016)

CatParty said:


> Enable use of emojis


----------



## José Mourinho (May 1, 2016)

Marvin said:


> Probably not that hard. However, what features would it provide that the (already pretty nicely mobile optimized) web version doesn't?


Better menu layout? Currently the mobile layout has inner subforums (e.g. Lolcow General, Let's Sperg) missing from the main menu.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (May 1, 2016)

vaporwave theme


----------



## Mapache (May 3, 2016)

Not to be a buzzkill, but wouldn't a kiwi app violate the rules of the Google play store? After all we are a forum site dedicated to hunting down, stalking and laughing at Internet autistics.


----------



## CatParty (May 3, 2016)

Dragonmatsuko said:


> Not to be a buzzkill, but wouldn't a kiwi app violate the rules of the Google play store? After all we are a forum site dedicated to hunting down, stalking and laughing at Internet autistics.




then it's perfect for apple


----------



## Mapache (May 3, 2016)

CatParty said:


> then it's perfect for apple


It would be taken down there as well, same reasons.
If there is an app made it would have to be downloaded from off the appstore. Meaning that the majority of users will be android.


----------



## CatParty (May 3, 2016)

Dragonmatsuko said:


> It would be taken down there as well, same reasons.
> If there is an app made it would have to be downloaded from off the appstore. Meaning that the majority of users will be android.




ew androids are for poor people


----------



## Mapache (May 3, 2016)

CatParty said:


> ew androids are for poor people


Knowing most kiwis don't roll in dough, Most will use android.
It would be simply out of nessecity that the app be for androids. Most people with an iPhone won't even know what kiwifarms.net is


----------



## LikeicareKF (May 8, 2016)

Dragonmatsuko said:


> Knowing most kiwis don't roll in dough, Most will use android.
> It would be simply out of nessecity that the app be for androids. Most people with an iPhone won't even know what kiwifarms.net is


I have an S7

Its not cheap

I have no idea what this whole 'androids are cheap' thing is about


----------



## Tismo (May 8, 2016)

LikeicareKF said:


> I have an S7
> 
> Its not cheap
> 
> I have no idea what this whole 'androids are cheap' thing is about


It's probably related to the idea many people have that iPhones are overpriced, therefore it means that the alternative must be cheaper, right?


----------

